# Dad's 60 yr old recipe



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

Some of you old timers might know this one....but if you know people that won't eat fish....usually they will eat it this way

i don't measure when i cook so just try it in equal parts to suit your taste and work from there

marinade:

fresh ginger root- (if you put it in a ziplock then in the freezer the day before it is much easier to grate) use a cheese grater and grate off plenty

fresh garlic- smash up plenty

a few whole eggs(this will vary depending on how much fish you have) you can also use just whites if you want to go for low cholesterol

dump all 3 in a large ziplock bag and put you fillets in. make sure everything is mixed up well. get all of the air out of the bag and put in the fridge for at least 30 min....6 hrs is much much better

get a large container of italian bread crumbs and good olive oil

heat olive oil in pan (not on high...you want to cook the fish without burning the breadcrumbs)

without rinsing your fillets of pull them out and coat each one with bread crumbs......fry until golden and flakey on the inside

if you line a large plate with paper towels and put the fillets on when they are out of the pan it will soak up the excess oil and you can keep stacking single layers of fish and paper towels....it also keeps the first fish warm if you are doing a lot of fish


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

You can find a regular grater made for ginger. It's made from ceramic and had little sharp "knobby things" that shreds and grates it. No holes to clog up. I got mine (had to order it) from one of the kitchen stores in the mall. Course, I do a lot of oriental (especially Thai) cooking. It wasn't much...'bout $5.


----------



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

thanx that's great to know.....i'll have to get one.....i use so much ginger for everything i definitely need one


----------

